# Engine bay worries



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Want give my audi 1.8t engine bay a good going over just worried about messing any sensors or wiring up spraying water in, is there anything I should cover or just go for it seen mixed opinions, had a bad experience with my last car impreza wrx import after rinsing I got a check engine light luckily it went off the next day but just put me off rinsing engine bays so any advice/reassurance welcome cheers pete


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh it's an 04 plate in case that has any relevance


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

As above, i'm also worried about rinsing engine bays. 

Saying that.. my dad has hosed down all the engine bays on all the cars he has ever had with no problems!


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I have cleaned a few with no problems as of yet, I just try to use a little common sense and not blast a high power jet into anything electrical. just take your time and dry up any pooling of water.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive have cleaned quite a few engine bays and had no problems. How I tend to do it is spray on and work in the degreaser, I use G101, then I start the engine. Leave for 10 minutes to work its magic. Then use a pressure washer to rinse off avoiding direct contact with anything electrical. Then close the bonnet and leave engine running to dry it off.

HTH


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Protect any electrical connectors or visible sensors. If you are worried then just do a light clean of the major bits such as the engine cover. If very worried then take off items such as engine cover and wash them separately

A lot of problems come from blasting water into the engine bay so if using a PW keep the power down or stand back. The engine connectors are designed to be water resistant but not water proof


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I've cleaned the engines on my 03 and 06 Audi A4's (both Diesel though) with no problem at all. I use CG's orange degreaser, worked in with a brush then rinsed down with a hose. For me, unless its really bad you don't need to use a power washer. I find using the hose is easier to control the area your wetting and also you are not using pressure forced water. So if you do hit anything "sensitive" you will be less likely to penetrate water into it. After cleaning I run the engine for a bit to dry it out then apply 303 Aerospace protectant.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You either have the confidence or you dont.
If your unsure dont do it find someone that can wash the bay and lump for you.


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice hopefully this weekends job I reckon il just have a go only way to learn really thanks again


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

The same as others have said really, CG orange degreaser, agitated then gently rinsed off using a regular hose, low pressure. Dry up any areas you find pools of water and run the engine to dry off the rest if you can.

Not a completely perfect example but I spent 20 minutes doing the above to my engine, fairly sure it had never been cleaned in it's 108k mile life until this time! The plastics need dressing better but you get the idea


----------



## Slinepete (Feb 16, 2013)

That looks good in such little time


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Slinepete said:


> That looks good in such little time


I was impressed myself! I need to get back in there and spend a good amount of time on making it look a lot better


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Think my new metro vac will come in handy


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ive done hundreds if not thousands of engine bays, i use G101 or sometimes a TFR and leave it to dwell for 5 mins then agitate and rinse off, then i leave the bonnet open to allow it to dry out a bit quicker.

I do french cars using G101 and Tango by hand with microfibers as ive had a few bad experiences with them.


----------

